# 2K CFS Flows Ruby Horsethief



## Front Range Canoer (Mar 30, 2013)

Doing an annual end of September canoe trip on Ruby Horsethief next weekend and I'm wondering if the current low flows (around 2K) will offer any challenges over the normal 3-4K flows this time of year
Bill


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got off at 2100. You need to be a bit more heads up for gravel bars and you need to push more to make headway, but that's it. Channel is still deep. Bit more of carry from raft (or canoe) to kitchen and a bit more beach space for bocce. That is all!

Jump rocks at Black Rocks were still good to go (but be sure to carefully probe first).


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Fault line camps*

Hello, how are the fault line camps, I don't remember seeing them. I'm consider them vs. Mee 3.


----------



## Front Range Canoer (Mar 30, 2013)

Fault line 1 was a nice camp but the landing was tough - no eddy at 3-4K CFS. Don't know what it would be like at 2K. Fault line 2 looked to have a softer landing and equally nice camp though I've not stopped there
Bill


----------

